# Available to help on mps driver development for LSI storage controllers



## edoardo (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello, 

I am interested in helping out on bug fixing and/or development of anything needed for the mps driver for LSI chips and have a few questions:

Are there any current opened bugs specific to that driver which need investigation? Are there any potential enhancements in need of work? Is there a bug/feature tracking list I should be looking at which is specific to that driver?

Is the mps driver officially written/supported by LSI or is it written/maintained by the FreeBSD community? Does LSI provide the FreeBSD community with a copy of their MPI Spec so we know what we are doing when interfacing to their chips?

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 30, 2012)

Searching in PR database may give you more info about related bugs (ie. [space]mps[space] search), also driver manpage states some love is needed here and there in driver and userland utilities in its BUGS section near end.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 30, 2012)

Edit: I have no glue about LSI relations to FreeBSD project, but driver authors mentioned in manpage may give you some info. Source code for given driver may also contains some info in comments.


----------

